# CF donates vests to Belize military



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2012)

> Canada will donate 2,000 surplus utility vests to the Belize Defence Force (BDF) in support of Canada’s Americas’ Strategy and broader commitments to support Central American countries in their efforts to address the security situation in the region .... Declared surplus by the Canadian Forces, these utility vests have multiple functions and are composed of pockets for arms and additional pockets for alternative use such as small radios and First Aid kits.  This donation of equipment is in response to a BDF request for Canadian Forces’ assistance with the acquisition of vests, and will support BDF operations and training. These 2,000 load carrying vests represent a surplus to the needs of the Canadian Forces. This support for Belize is a tangible example of Canada’s implementation of its objective, under the Americas’ Strategy, to address insecurity and advance freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law through capacity building .... Major-General Richard Foster, Deputy Commander, Canada Command will transport the vests to Belize City, Belize, for presentation to senior officials of the BDF on behalf of Canada ....


DND/CF Info-machine, 12 Jun 12


----------



## Danjanou (12 Jun 2012)

Spent some time in Belize about 10 years back and met some of the BDF. Good guys and really outgunned by the Drug cartels and the Guat military across the border with regular shooting incidents and probes. I'm sure they can use and really appreciate this stuff.

They make a good local beer too. 8)


----------



## marshall sl (13 Jun 2012)

Belikan Beer   :cheers:


----------



## Hurricane (13 Jun 2012)

Just curious, are these our issued Tac-Vest? Or possibly the trial vests from Op Attention Roto 0 / excess trial vests from Roto 1?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> Just curious, are these our issued Tac-Vest? Or possibly the trial vests from Op Attention Roto 0 / excess trial vests from Roto 1?



More likely to be the old "jean jacket" load-bearing vests we started getting around 1994.


----------



## LineJumper (13 Jun 2012)

Wouldn't want to wear that tarp in the tropics.


----------



## GK .Dundas (17 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator 
More likely to be the old "jean jacket" load-bearing vests we started getting around 1994.



			
				LineJumper said:
			
		

> Wouldn't want to wear that tarp in the tropics.


   I thought we liked these guys?


----------



## CombatDoc (17 Jun 2012)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator
> More likely to be the old "jean jacket" load-bearing vests we started getting around 1994.
> I thought we liked these guys?


Don't confuse real-life utility with the actual goal of scoring political points!


----------



## Snaketnk (17 Jun 2012)

It's probably the new load bearing vests we're supposed to get. Afghanistan is over, so we don't need them anymore, right? So surplus!


----------



## Hurricane (18 Jun 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> It's probably the new load bearing vests we're supposed to get. Afghanistan is over, so we don't need them anymore, right? So surplus!



 :rofl:


----------



## brihard (18 Jun 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> It's probably the new load bearing vests we're supposed to get. Afghanistan is over, so we don't need them anymore, right? So surplus!



I'll admit, I giggled.


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Jun 2012)

These?


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jun 2012)

The  L/Col on the right is wearing the ODs I remember from 2002, but it appears they've upgraded from thier cast off US Woodland BDUs to some new form of digi-cam for wearing in the field. I hope it breathes.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> These?



So, just like i said earlier. The old "jean jacket" type.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jun 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The  L/Col on the right is wearing the ODs I remember from 2002, but it appears they've upgraded from thier cast off US Woodland BDUs to some new form of digi-cam for wearing in the field. I hope it breathes.




I would actually venture that it is old 'barrack dress'/'denims', ex-British Army, that he is wearing. I recognise the useless belt loops on the trousers and can see the plastic that makes up the shirt, plus he does not look happy in what he is wearing thus lending further credence to my theory!


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jun 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I would actually venture that it is old 'barrack dress'/'denims', ex-British Army, that he is wearing. I recognise the useless belt loops on the trousers and can see the plastic that makes up the shirt, plus he does not look happy in what he is wearing thus lending further credence to my theory!



IIRC it is. It was mainly garrision dress  I think and the troops I saw in PG running around reacting to another border skirmish were in US BDUs


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jun 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> IIRC it is. It was mainly garrision dress  I think and the troops I saw in PG running around reacting to another border skirmish were in US BDUs



Right, gotcha. For some bizarre reason I thought you meant he was wearing old OD canadian combats. I didn't want to say you were right out of er, and good thing I didn't!!! Turns out I was.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jun 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> It's probably the new load bearing vests we're supposed to get. Afghanistan is over, so we don't need them anymore, right? So surplus!



I understand the humor and sentiment brother, just thinking we shouldn't forget we still have people over there in harms way.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2012)

More pix from the CF of the handoff:
http://bit.ly/KfWBCF


----------

